
Generate Swift Code from Sketch Artboards – Goodbye Integration Time \o/ - sachadso
https://github.com/s4cha/SketchToSwift
======
brudgers
Please don't editorialize titles. It is inconsistent with HN guidelines.
Without it, this might be a story worth upvoting. With the editorializing, it
isn't.

